

Show HN: UserExperienceReview.com Let's talk about design - theIntuitionist
http://www.userexperiencereview.com/
Show HN:<p><pre><code>    SUMMARY: A web app for public design criticism through a simple annotation and voting system overlaid on user submitted comps or interface screenshots.  
    
    Here's an example:   http://www.userexperiencereview.com/reviews/google/interfaces/search 
  
  A good user experience is something that emerges from the totality of decisions made during the design process- from early product decisions through to the textures and flourishes of the graphic design.  Yet so often UX discussion focuses on the minutia- should the label go on the left of the field, or above- and not the whole picture.  Important questions, all, but without context, what is intended to delight and engage becomes dry and stuffy.  
  
  UserExperienceReivew.com seeks to become the place for discussion around the successes and failures of actual design in the wild.  What github did for developers, and dribble for illustrators and designers, UX Review hopes to do for UX and design professionals and enthusiasts.  Post your own designs to ask for criticism, discuss the latest redesign of influential sites, comb through a number of examples of a design pattern to see what worked and what didn't.  UX Review hopes to compile a huge design reference, with accompanying high quality crit.

  The site is a side project of mine- my wife:terriloewenthal.com helped design the splash page and a few other elements, but otherwise its just a one man show.  Lots of inspiration from the product design of github, dribbble, imgur, documentclowd, stackoverflow.  Please use the hell out of ux review.  And don't hold back on the criticism.
  
  - Jason Libsch</code></pre>
======
jamesteow
I'd likely use this if it were a module on my sites, like the G+ support tool.

~~~
theIntuitionist
Oh, that's a good idea! One possible use for the ux review is something along
the lines of uservoice or getsatisfaction for design/ux I will log that one...
thanks!

